# The Mystery of the Conjugate (S=VI*) - Free Video Tutorial



## Complex Imaginary (Jul 11, 2011)

I've always been bothered by such a seemingly simple thing going without explanation. We all know to use the conjugate formula S=VI*, but why? It's a pretty mysterious and un-talked about thing for us electrical engineers. When studying for the PE, understanding this can prove to be pretty darn helpful.

I hope you all enjoy:

Part 1 Video

Part 2 Video

All the best in your PE studies.

Josh

Complex Imaginary


----------



## BamaBino (Jul 12, 2011)

These are good presentations.


----------

